# Lost wreck anchor



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

We lost our aluminum wreck anchor and 25ft of windlass chain on the eastern side of the Bogan reef about a week ago. We were about 100 ft away from where one first starts marking the reef coming from the Mass.
Willing of course to pay if someone finds it. Please call 850-637-4351 and leave a message. I will contact you ASAP. My name is Brian. Thanks so much!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have windless chain if you can't get yours back. And cheap danforth anchors. West side Pensacola


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Sealark,


Please PM with your address and phone #. We need at least 25' of 1/4" windlass chain and if you have a wreck anchor, too. Might be next week but I will contact you. Thanks so much.


Brian


----------

